# Moving Abroad



## carlos219 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi 

I am thinking about moving from the United Kingdom to Spain and am looking for some advice about what I need to be able to work in Spain.

can anyone help.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

How old are you? What skills do you have? Are you aware of the unemployment statistics in Spain? Where do you want to work? What field do you want to work in? 

Help us a bit more and we can better help you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

carlos219 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am thinking about moving from the United Kingdom to Spain and am looking for some advice about what I need to be able to work in Spain.
> 
> can anyone help.


as an EU citizen you don't need any special permissions etc. to be able to work here


all you need really is a job....


----------



## carlos219 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have been working with an SEO company and looking to work in the same industry I am 22 years old, I found a great school in Edinburgh that gave basic Spanish lessons and would like to continue with my studys as well if anyone can recommend a good school in Madrid


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

carlos219 said:


> I have been working with an SEO company and looking to work in the same industry I am 22 years old, I found a great school in Edinburgh that gave basic Spanish lessons and would like to continue with my studys as well if anyone can recommend a good school in Madrid


Madrid or Valencia?

you said in a previous post that you had already moved to Valencia


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> as an EU citizen you don't need any special permissions etc. to be able to work here
> 
> 
> all you need really is a job....


Are people in the UK not aware that Spaniards are leaving Spain in their tens of thousands to seek work elsewhere in Europe???

I suppose a lucky few immigrant jobseekers will find work...but if I were an employer with a vacancy I'd find a way to ensure it went to a previously unemployed Spaniard.


----------

